# Cornea Mineral Regeneration



## gardenbug (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone had any dealings with this? We took our 12 yr old to the vet at the beginning of the month (July) because her right eye had discharge. He checked to make sure she didn't have an ulcer, nope, then prescribed eyedrops. It hadn't improved and was still discharging so I took her back this morning. The vet checked again for an ulcer and yup, she has one. She was going to sedate her and do the cross-hatch thing on her eye so the eye covering (sorry, I can't remember the technical term ) would heal. She just called and said she wasn't a typical case and she would need to see the state's opthamologist specialist (she called him and told him what she had found and he said he should see her). She was unable to do the procedure so I will pick her up in 2 hrs and she will then fill me in more. The opthamologist comes to our town twice a month and he will see our dog on August 10th. I looked up her condition on the internet and it seems that it leads to blindness but can also cause painful conditions so I was wondering if anyone had any personal experience with this. I'll update with any new info as I get it from the vets. Thanks!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How is your dog doing now?


----------



## gardenbug (Jan 16, 2009)

She sees the specialist on Friday. She was on pain meds and an antibiotic along with eye salve until last Thursday. The discharge had stopped from her eye but started back up yesterday. I called the vet this morning and they told me to continue using the eye salve until we see the specialist. Thanks for asking. I'll update after her visit on Friday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. Good luck on Friday.


----------



## gardenbug (Jan 16, 2009)

*cornea update*

Well, my husband took Sydney to the eye specialist on Friday. Turns out she did not have a bleeding ulcer or cornea mineral regineration which upsets me that my vet was incorrect about this. (The second time she went to the vet it was a different vet as the one we first went to wasn't there). He ground on the calcium deposit on her eye and said she had rips in her eye so he put a contact lens on it. (I would think the rips came from my vet working on her from my previous post) She is currently on an antibiotic, eye ointment, and pain killers. She goes back on the 24th for a checkup, then again 2 weeks after that. I pray that the contact lens doesn't fall out before then. She holds her eye half open, so it must be uncomfortable as we can all imagine. Oh-and the bill was $924.00!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad it is not so bad. Hope all these medication Sydney is on are working soon. I did not even know there are contact lens for doggies. Sorry for the high bill, but having happy, healthy dog next to you is priceless. Sending healing thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Gee. That sounds like what I have. I had to use ointment for irregular cells in my visual field, then one morning it tore the cornea and I had to get a bandaid contact lens, the numbing drops, antibiotic ointment and antibiotic drops and artificial tears. This is my 2nd time. If it doesn't work they shave the cornea, put on the contact bandaid and wait to see if it heals better than before. I'll be praying for your girl. Hopefully it will work for her
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## gardenbug (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you both and yes, her health is more important than the money, but it was much more than we expected. 
Well wishes on your eye-so sorry to hear that! I hope you heal quickly!


----------

